# Info about Algeciras



## needguidance (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi, my husband has been offered a good position in Algeciras but we dont know if he should accept it. We have two kids 13 & 10. What sort of lifestyle and schooling is availble? Any info would be great. Tks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

needguidance said:


> Hi, my husband has been offered a good position in Algeciras but we dont know if he should accept it. We have two kids 13 & 10. What sort of lifestyle and schooling is availble? Any info would be great. Tks.



Hi and welcome to the forum, I cant help you with Algeciros I'm afraid, other than to sayI've seen it on road signs, its fairly near to Gibralter and is apparently quite an afluent area. I imagine that, being near to Gib, its gonna be quite British and cosmopolitan, but I'm only guessing. The fact your husband has been offered a job there sounds good, so maybe a fact finding visit is in order??

I have two children of similar ages and we put them into international school, which, certainly for your 13yo maybe the best thing, as at that age they may find it hard to adapt to a new language, teaching style, culture, hormones(!!) etc, but possibly your 10yo would be ok in a state school - when the child doesnt speak the language, they tend to put them down a year and its amazing how fast they pick the language up. We're in the process of moving my 11yo daughter into a state school (her choice!??!!). That said, if you're not planning to make Spain your long term home, then international is best as they teach the English curriculum and your children wont have lost anything should you return to the UK

Apart from that I'm afraid I cant help you. I dont think any of the regulars here live in that area, maybe some will know more about it than I do. 

Jo

Sorry I cant be of more help


----------



## needguidance (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Jo Sorry I have not replied as I was away. Tks for your advice. It looks certain that we will be moving but we would greatly appreciate suggestions on international schools. There were about 12 intl schools in and around the area and they all look good so could someone pls help and point us in the right direction - is there a school which is more popular? Tks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Being as you're so close to the Gibraltar border, have you considered sending your children to school there? Algeciras is approx 10 minute drive and you can see Gibraltar across the bay!


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello, about 2 years ago I came to Algeciras with some mates as a part of a roadtrip from alicante to Marrakech. Algeciras is a big port town for direct ferries between morrocco (Tangiers) and spain.

But anyway, due to it being a port town there are many morrocans moving in and out through the town and even though I wasnt there for long, I did learn that there seems to be a certain level of friction between local espanol and the morrocans. I doubt this would affect you but I was quite surprised to learn of it nonetheless. 

Otherwise the main the part of the town near the sea/harbourfront seemed quite nice and we had a few hours to kill chatting with the locals before our ferry went and it was very pleasant.

Personally I think you'd have a great advantage being able to nip across to Morrocco whenever you like, I really enjoyed it over there, its like another world and tangiers is a wonderful city to explore and chill out in for a daytrip etc!

Anyway, I hope it all works out for you and your family


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Algeciras is also near to Sotogrande - which might be a better place to live.

Just a thought


----------

